# #Growing



## Jacko89 (Mar 4, 2009)

New journal time. I miss not updating things. (just copy and pasted this from my journal on another forum, only started yesterday)

Most of you guys know, I competed on the 5th May at Nabba west and came 4th in class 4 and received an invite to the Nabba Britain which I didn't take up. A few reasons really but mainly because I couldn't justify the travelling and costs to not make an impact up there.

Me and Lauren (mrs) came back from a week in Turkey last Monday which was preceeded by a weekend of moving from Dorset to Oxford which was also preceeded by 6 days in Cornwall...so we have had a busy 6 or so weeks.

New plan started today with @Pscarb. Lots of food which at first looked daunting but I've nailed the lot today so far with relative ease, which has swiftly been followed by hunger a couple of hours later lol.

New training program starts today also. Training M/W/F with 4 different workouts that get muddled up a bit but I'm sure all will become clear as I log. I'm on a 9 week training cycle and then will be taking a rest week.

As of last Wednesday I started training in Mike Sheridan's gym. It is awesome!!! Very small gym but very well equipped and it has everything I asked my last gym owner for lol. I'm still aching from a little push session I did last weds and a leg session I did on thurs.

Tonight is chest, back, traps so will update that later on.

Goals atm are to address weaknesses. Back mainly, legs IMO and abs. I'm sure Paul will point some more out. No competing now for me until next years Nabba shows. I will still be running Lauren's prep though which will keep me focussed.

I also started my new job today but due to a few things going wrong it has been put off until tomorrow. I am going to be doing personal training up here and working on building my online clients too. Very excited to get going and actually use the knowledge and skills I have learned over the years as I haven't really had the opportunity in the past.

I'm pretty sure that's it for now but I'm sure I will think of more later on when I update. ask any questions btw.


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

Good luck with it all mate!!! You know what your doing and have some good help to back you up aswell!!!


----------



## Jacko89 (Mar 4, 2009)

paulandabbi said:


> Good luck with it all mate!!! You know what your doing and have some good help to back you up aswell!!!


Cheers mate. I certainly do have some good help. I'm sure we will make a formidable team


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

Jacko89 said:


> Cheers mate. I certainly do have some good help. I'm sure we will make a formidable team


I would expect so 

When you next step up on stage I imagine 4th won't be an option for the judges!!! Good luck with it all.

I will be following just to see the result lol.


----------



## Jacko89 (Mar 4, 2009)

paulandabbi said:


> I would expect so
> 
> When you next step up on stage I imagine 4th won't be an option for the judges!!! Good luck with it all.
> 
> I will be following just to see the result lol.


Thanks for the kind words buddy. I'll do my best to give them no reason not to make me winner.


----------



## Jacko89 (Mar 4, 2009)

Legs tonight with the mrs and they are still hurting form last Thursday lol. Will update after.


----------



## Jacko89 (Mar 4, 2009)

Legs last night. Lauren trained with me. It has been so friggin' hot all day. I've got chafing inside my legs!!

Standing calf raises - 10x No.10, 10x No.11

Seated Calf Raises - 10x 20kg, 10x 25kg (all calf reps were slow and properly squeezed, roughly 6 secs per rep)

Leg Ext - 10x ?, 10x ? the numbers were bloody weird on the ext, couldn't really make out wtf was going on

Plate Loaded Leg Press - 10x 190kg, 10x 200kg

PL Hack Squat - 10x 90kg, 8x 110kg

Lying Ham Curl - 10x 35kg, 7x 35kg dropped to 30kg x3

GHR - 10x BW, 10x BW+5kg

Legs look like they are filling out nicely already.


----------



## Jacko89 (Mar 4, 2009)

Taken from my other journal. I forget to update this forum. Must try harder!!

Back, chest and lower back this afternoon.

Wide Chins - 10x bw, 8x bw, 6x bw

Low Pulley Row - 10x 55, 10x 55

T-Bar row - 10x 60kg, 10x 60kg

DB Press - 10x 25kg, 10x 25kg

Incline Db press - 10x 25kg, 10x 25kg

Cable Crossovers - 10x No.2, 10x No.3

So weak still, strength coming back though. Was meant to do deads at the end but totally ****ing forgot so will add them in to the end of my next chest and back workout.

Spoke to Mike again on the way out. He keeps saying "Just a quick one again then?" .......every day this week I've been in lol. I'm in there for 50-60mins each time. I'll question him next week but it's been making me think, maybe the pro's just do that much volume they are in there for a couple of hours lol.

Off to play badminton at 5pm. Should be sweaty....haha.


----------



## Jacko89 (Mar 4, 2009)

7lbs up this week. Purely food and training  I can feel it too. Starting to get some shape back now. Will speak to Paul when he is back to see when he wants me weighing etc. Good solid first week!!


----------



## Jacko89 (Mar 4, 2009)

Delts and arms tonight. Good session, still hate training arms but was nice to have a bit of variety with the new machines.

Plate Loaded Shoulder Press - 8x 60kg, 7x 60kg

Lat Raises - 10x 12.5kg, 10x 12.5kg

Bent Over Laterals - 10x 12.5kg, 10x 12.5kg

Overhead DB Tricep Extension - 10x 30kg, 8x 30kg

Cable Pressdown - 9x No.10, 8x No.10

Dips - 3x 10 BW

Machine Preacher Curls - 10x 50, 10x 50

DB Curls - 10x 10kg, 10x 12.5kg

Cable Curls - 10x No.6, 10x No.6

W

E

A

K

A

S

A

K

I

T

T

E

N


----------



## Jacko89 (Mar 4, 2009)

Crap nights sleep. Led up in bed again now. Literally didn't stop coughing until 3am when I took some asparin, managed to get a few unbroken hours then.

Feel like total crap. Had to rearrange clients. Pain in the ass.


----------



## Jacko89 (Mar 4, 2009)

Just about shook this cold off now. Had a bloody nightmare with it though. Appetite has been crap all week. Missed quite a bit of food over Tues and weds. Got some catching up to do today still too, struggling due to the cold but I can feel it's nearly over. Not expecting anything major on the scales tomorrow AM.

Strength is slowly, SLOWWWWWWWWLY coming back. It's quite nice in a way as I can re-teach myself form and iron out parts of movements that maybe I might have let slip.

Itching to get back on but will give it another 2 weeks at least, I think and be patient.

Legs got destroyed yesterday thanks to TURBO. I had 1 scoop 30mins pre training. Didn't Feel anything for a while, started off with calves and then went on to leg extensions, still nothing. Went on to start leg press and BOOM, legs were shaking, jittery as ****, felt like I was going to **** myself, prawn dick, tried to **** and just stood there shaking, too scatty to focus on training but legs got done as I can hardly walk today, even had to send the fam off to play badminton without me. Legs are still getting worse.

Quite impressed with TURBO if I'm honest. I've said it before a million times but most pre w/o's don't affect me. This one certainly did. I will try half a scoop Monday and see if focus goes into the session more, rather than trying not to **** myself.

Had a mate come visit last night and today as a last minute decision. Took him to see Mike's gym. He loves it and wants to move here just to train there lol. We trained chest and back too. Will update the log from Monday again as normal.


----------



## Jacko89 (Mar 4, 2009)

Really good day! Signed 8 more people up for free sessions, a few of them are already talking about having paid sessions even before they have seen what I do 

Food has all been going in easy. Decided rice can just **** off for good now. Made some up for 2 meals earlier, ate the first load and my guts have just been churning all day. Will probably throw the second lot. Back to sweet potato.

Training tonight was really good. Had 3/4 of a scoop of TURBO, it was much more controlled. Focus was brilliant. All weights and reps beaten and strength is well up on last workout. T-shirt's are filling back out nicely too. Feeling good.

Session was back, chest and lower back....

Wide Chins - 10x BW, 10x BW, 6x BW

Low Pulley Row - 10x 60, 10x 60

T-Bar - was too busy so went on to chest to come back to t-bar but it was still busy later on

DB Press - 10x 25kg, 10x 27.5kg, 10x 30kg

Incline Press - 6x 30kg +2partials, 6x 30kg +2partials, 8x 25kg +2partials

DB Flyes - 10x 10kg, 10x 12.5kg, 10x 15kg

Rack Deads - 6x 140 (switched to mixed grip) +4, 6x 160kg RPx2 (mixed grip)

Back was still fried from Saturday so didn't up the volume on it this week but did with chest. Legs are still aching from Friday but are due to be trained tomorrow. Should be fine. Back is twitching and spasming now and chest is burning. Just eating PWO meal. 1 more meal to go.


----------



## Davie L (Jun 29, 2013)

Good luck with your journal mate!!


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Good luck mate


----------



## Jacko89 (Mar 4, 2009)

Davie L said:


> Good luck with your journal mate!!





ash1981 said:


> Good luck mate


Cheers guys. It's not taking off over here like it has on the other forum. I haven't talked about drug abuse yet......lol.


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Lol

There is plenty of time for that


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Is it busy at that mikes place mate?

In the evenings?


----------



## Dan 45 (Aug 16, 2012)

Goodluck mate.

Any recent pics?


----------



## Jacko89 (Mar 4, 2009)

ash1981 said:


> Is it busy at that mikes place mate?
> 
> In the evenings?


It's not too bad actually mate. He says from 5-6 is busy. I normally get there about 6-6.30ish and it's usually fine, by 7pm its nearly empty.

Everyone is friendly too, people are starting to try and talk to me a bit more now. They are even quite courteous and move if you need something or offer to let you jump in etc. It's a nice environment.

Are you about next Monday evening? Maybe meet me down there for a session?


----------



## Jacko89 (Mar 4, 2009)

Dan 45 said:


> Goodluck mate.
> 
> Any recent pics?


The most recent ones I have is my profile picture mate. 5th may. I haven't any offseason ones yet. It's not pretty lol. Will probably be using some PEPS in the next couple of weeks so will get some then and upload and then again when I get back on some gear.


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Jacko89 said:


> It's not too bad actually mate. He says from 5-6 is busy. I normally get there about 6-6.30ish and it's usually fine, by 7pm its nearly empty.
> 
> Everyone is friendly too, people are starting to try and talk to me a bit more now. They are even quite courteous and move if you need something or offer to let you jump in etc. It's a nice environment.
> 
> Are you about next Monday evening? Maybe meet me down there for a session?


Really???

I always heard it had a loud reputation. Roid head gym is what it's known for round here lol... Why the fck am I not part of it then ha ha

Yea could well be up for that bud


----------



## Jacko89 (Mar 4, 2009)

ash1981 said:


> Really???
> 
> I always heard it had a loud reputation. Roid head gym is what it's known for round here lol... Why the fck am I not part of it then ha ha
> 
> Yea could well be up for that bud


There are a couple of noisey guys but 2bh it adds to the atmosphere.

I'd say most guys in there use/ have used/ will use again but I've not heard anything stupid in there or even any gear talk.


----------



## Jacko89 (Mar 4, 2009)

KJW said:


> Good luck - will be keeping an eye on this in an effort to find some motivation for when I start back after the holidays


Cheers buddy. I'll try and be motivational for you  I'll get some fat pics in a couple of weeks, that'll keep you motivated to not get fat lol


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

I may be getting a new job so my training tone may have to switch from morning to evening

Which may also mean switching gyms

Might be going to work at BMW

Subbed btw


----------



## Jacko89 (Mar 4, 2009)

ash1981 said:


> I may be getting a new job so my training tone may have to switch from morning to evening
> 
> Which may also mean switching gyms
> 
> ...


Nice buddy. Let me know about next week.


----------



## Jacko89 (Mar 4, 2009)

Trained delts and arms tonight. Saved legs for Friday as Lauren needs to do them with me. They are still hurting from last Friday too if I am honest lol. Started 20mins later than expected as I got talking to Mike when I got there so had to rush a bit as had to get Lauren at 7.30.

Plate Loaded Press - 10x 60kg, 6x 60kg +1 partial, 7x 50kg +2 partial

Lat Raises - 10x 15kg, 10x 15kg, 9x 15kg +1 partial

Bent Laterals - 10x 12.5kg, 12x 12.5kg, 10x 12.5kg

OH DB Tri Ext - 10x 35kg, 6x 35kg DS 4x 30kg, 6x 30kg DS 4x 25kg

Cable Pressdown - 10x No.10 x 3sets

Dips - 3x 10 +5kg x3 sets

Machine Preachers - 10x 62.5, 6x 62.5 DS 4x 50, 5x 50 DS 3x 37.5

DB Curls - 8x 12.5kg, 10x 10kg

Cable Curls - ran out of time

Did that in 40 mins. Was pretty intense and was struggling to move everything afterwards. Food is all in except last meal which I am just about to cook.

Lower food day tomorrow thank god. Less prep tonight, getting it in is easy enough though. Need to order more glutamine, protein and ravenous tonight.

Good day at work too. More potentials signed up and had 2 paying sessions.


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Jacko89 said:


> Nice buddy. Let me know about next week.


Not sure I can make it mate

Ill let you know when things settle


----------



## Jacko89 (Mar 4, 2009)

ash1981 said:


> Not sure I can make it mate
> 
> Ill let you know when things settle


That's cool. I've double booked anyway lol


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Lol.

I drive past the leisure centre couple of days back, looked busy as fck

My mrs used to go there


----------



## Jacko89 (Mar 4, 2009)

ash1981 said:


> Lol.
> 
> I drive past the leisure centre couple of days back, looked busy as fck
> 
> My mrs used to go there


It usually is mate. Gym gets quiet sometimes but the pool, badminton courts and tennis courts are normally always booked out.


----------



## Jacko89 (Mar 4, 2009)

Mega busy weekend!!! Still not finished either. All client emails done though and food is doing now, just gotta fry chicken in a minute.

Went back home this weekend as it was Mum's bday last week so we went for a meal which was really nice. Then went out last night with mates, spent from 3pm drinking in the beer garden as there was a fair going on. 8 pints of 7% Old Rosie later and my mates are starting to drop out and **** off, not me, I went on the vodka. Ended up stuck in the next town and had to wait an hour and 20mins for a taxi back, then they charged me £17.50 for a 4 mile journey!!! Bastards!!

Anyway, spent all of yesterday in my flip flops as couldn't deal with sweaty feet, ended up walking up and down gold hill a good 4 times and today my left ankle is ****ed. Stiff as you like and getting worse, can't workout what it is, no swelling or pain to touch, just really stiff and sore in the joint. I am putting it down to the flip flops so hope it will be better tomorrow, flip flops are now well and truly in the bin, ****ing rubbish.

See attached video for gold hill.......you might recognise it......


----------



## Jacko89 (Mar 4, 2009)

Ankle still being a total pr**k. Think it's bruised. Hoping it's gone tomorrow or at the latest Wednesday so I can train legs. Actually 2bf, it doesn't hurt to squat or lunge, just to put weight on it when walking, that's why I think it's bruised.

Trained with a new "friend" tonight. Met him last week, he is one of the PT's where @Lau91 works. He is desperate to compete so we have started working together. He is going to do men's physique, maybe a late show this year but 2bh I might make him wait until next years early shows, going to assess how the next month or so goes.

Chest and back tonight. 4 working sets week, really happy with all the weights being up on all sets even with the extra volume this week. Strength is coming back rapidly too now with food being so high.

Plate loaded chest press - 10x 87.5kg, 10x 87.5kg, 10x 87.5kg, 8x 87.5kg

Incline DB press - 4 sets of 10x 25kg

Cable Flye - 10x No.3 10x No.4, 10x No.4, 9x No.3 +1p

Lat Pulldown - 10x 150, 10x 137.5, 10x 125, 8x 125

Seated Row - 10x 40kg, 10x 50kg, 10x 50kg, 10x 60kg

Iso Low Row - 10x 40kg, 10x 60kg, 10x 70kg, 10x 80kg

Pullovers - 4 sets of 10x 25kg

Shrugs - 10x 60kg, 3 sets of 10x 80kg

Really enjoying working with @Pscarb's plan. Up 5lbs last week, can't remember if I mentioned that or not. I think food is being upped next week. Back is screaming at me now.


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Getting strength back now then jacks 

Busy in there tonight mate?

I've heard mike doesn't let anyone train in there unless there wearing bright white trainers lol


----------



## Jacko89 (Mar 4, 2009)

ash1981 said:


> Getting strength back now then jacks
> 
> Busy in there tonight mate?
> 
> I've heard mike doesn't let anyone train in there unless there wearing bright white trainers lol


Haha wtf? I was in there with grey ones tonight.

It was busy quite late tonight actually, I think everyone went late to avoid the heat. Hope to be back to full strength before I go back on in 4-6 weeks.


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Yea honestly mate that's the rumour round here

He's supposed to be a right fussy bloke over some things

Only what Ive heard


----------



## Jacko89 (Mar 4, 2009)

ash1981 said:


> Yea honestly mate that's the rumour round here
> 
> He's supposed to be a right fussy bloke over some things
> 
> Only what Ive heard


Haha never heard such sh*t in my life.

What a crap rumour. Do they say that in the gym you train in?


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Jacko89 said:


> Haha never heard such sh*t in my life.
> 
> What a crap rumour. Do they say that in the gym you train in?


No mate just what I have heard from various people. But I also hear that's its a 'proper roid heads gym'

It's all bollox bud

What comp are you in in your avi then ?


----------



## Jacko89 (Mar 4, 2009)

ash1981 said:


> No mate just what I have heard from various people. But I also hear that's its a 'proper roid heads gym'
> 
> It's all bollox bud
> 
> What comp are you in in your avi then ?


No doubt there are guys in there that use. Give it a month or so and I will be back on cycle. Everyone is friendly though. I've not had a bad experience in there.

Rumours started by people that are scared to train in a serious gym. Probably only weigh 10stone too 

That was Nabba west back on May 5th bud.


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Yea see there's mikes place or there's one in Abingdon which is the same, small and people who take it seriously train there

Problem is I'm 9st so I'm fcked lol lol


----------



## Jacko89 (Mar 4, 2009)

Haha. My weight is climbing again.


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Don't make me guess it


----------



## Jacko89 (Mar 4, 2009)

ash1981 said:


> Don't make me guess it


Well I'm not going to tell you lol. I'll announce my weight on here next when I hit my 200lb target lol.


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

50lbs to go then???

Lol


----------



## Jacko89 (Mar 4, 2009)

ash1981 said:


> 50lbs to go then???
> 
> Lol


60lbs!!


----------



## Jacko89 (Mar 4, 2009)

LEGS!! Nearly sacked it off as my foot is still ****ed. I think it's bruised inside. It hurts like **** when I put weight on it to walk but surprisingly nothing in the gym hurt it. No idea what is going on with it. So manned up and got on with it and had a great session. Feel sick as a dog now, shaking like buggery and struggling to get my PWO meal in, I bet last meal will fly down though.

Standing Calf raises - 10x No.11, 10x No.11, 8x No.10

Seated Calf Raises - 10x 25kg, 10x 26.5kg, 10x 26.5kg

Leg Extensions - 10x No.14, 10x No.14, 10x No.14

Leg Press - 10x 220kg, 10x 220kg, 10x 220kg

Hack Squat - 10x 65kg, 10x 65kg, 10x 65kg

Lying Ham Curl - 10x 35, 10x 35, 10x 35

GHR - 3 sets of 10 at BW

Accidently put the leg press up by 20kg and **** me did I feel it lol. Realised after the first set and kept it at that. Hack squat looks a pussy weight, well it is a pussy weight but man it hits the spot. Quads are glutes were on fire.

GHR is annoying as my legs are just about half inch to short to take my lower back completely out of it, I can still make it hit hams but would like to take lower back out of it more.

Keep forgetting to order Ravenous too, need to do that, will probably have to wait for a couple of weeks, got a few things to pay off first.

TURBO isn't making me buzz in the head anymore, it's just focussing my workouts and making my legs shake like **** when trained, Lauren had to drive back again.

Her legs are coming on well too actually. Noticed her quads and glutes are looking much more shapely......they were anyway lol.


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

What's the turbo all about then?

Strong or not so bad?


----------



## Jacko89 (Mar 4, 2009)

First dose ****ed me up. Couldn't stand without legs shaking like a jackhammer, couldn't pee for an hour after properly, prawn di*k, head aches after. Been fine since, bit headachey tonight. Nice focus now but no real buzz.


----------



## Jacko89 (Mar 4, 2009)

Back, chest, lowerback.

Sooooooo hot in the gym tonight, order slightly mixed up too and things were being used when I wanted them to just went onto chest instead of waiting and then went back to training back. Really good session though. My bloody low pulley row has gone!! My new favourite movement in the gym and it has gone! Waaaaa!! Replaced it with DB rows.

Wide Chin - 10x bw, 10x bw, 9x bw, 6x bw

Db Row - 10x 20kg, 10x 25kg, 10x 25kg

T-bar being used so went to chest

DB Press - 10x 30kg, 10x 30kg, 6x 20kg +2p

Incline DB Press - 10x 25kg, 8x 25kg, 8x 25kg

DB Flyes - 10x 15kg, 10x 15kg, 10x 15kg

T-bar Rows - 10x 40kg, 10x 60kg, 10x 60kg, 10x 60kg

Rack Deads - 10x 140kg, 10x 160kg, 10x 170kg

DONE!! Legs were hurting before but after rack deads, hammys are realllllllly crying out at me, they are throbbing just sat here now.

Another successful week of training. Really happy with how things are going atm. I haven't enjoyed training as much as this since I first started. The new gym, new training, new diet, new coach and new job combo has worked wonders for my head and overall way of thinking. I might make a fresh start every few years from now on. Move somewhere new all the time


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Who was your old coach then?


----------



## Jacko89 (Mar 4, 2009)

ash1981 said:


> Who was your old coach then?


Me lol. I've never had an offseason coach before. I worked with Jordan for a bit in 2011 in the run up to Birmingham show.

I wasted a lot of time last year. Work was hard, labouring killed me, really ruined my offseason. This year I am in a better place with life and work etc so thought it would be worth hiring Paul. The thing is, I know exactly what I need to do for myself, I do it with clients myself and get great results but because I am setting my own goals, diet, training etc, in my head if I can't be bothered to train I tell myself i can make it up later, same with meals, I say i will make up the cals later but never do, so constantly end up falling behind. That's why I'm with Paul, I pay him and I know i won't waste money so stick to everything perfectly and it is showing already, this is only the end of the 3rd week.


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

What was it like working with Jordan???

He gets some really good results from what I can see


----------



## Jacko89 (Mar 4, 2009)

ash1981 said:


> What was it like working with Jordan???
> 
> He gets some really good results from what I can see


The guy is so clever, he really knows his stuff. At the time he was a nightmare to contact though sometimes lol. I've spoke to people he works with now and they say he is really good with replies etc. I would highly recommend him to anyone. That was 2 years ago too so imagine how much more he has learnt and trialled now!


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Have you seen his bloody prices though lol

He does seem to be the boy however


----------



## Jacko89 (Mar 4, 2009)

ash1981 said:


> Have you seen his bloody prices though lol
> 
> He does seem to be the boy however


I wouldn't know what he charges now. Can't imagine he is cheap though. He is constantly booked up, he markets himself really well and then proves his clients' results. Definitely has his business head screwed on. I got a good deal when I worked with him as he was just starting out really.


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Yea I think he's up there at 80/100 each month


----------



## Jacko89 (Mar 4, 2009)

Nathan Harman charges £85 so I'm told.


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Never heard of him lol


----------



## Jacko89 (Mar 4, 2009)

ash1981 said:


> Never heard of him lol


Probably top coach in the country right now. Works with SJT, Ricardo, Luke Sandoe and many more. All top names in bb.


----------



## Jacko89 (Mar 4, 2009)

Oh and most of the top polish/ Russian guys over here. Piotr (classic champ), artur deniswitcz.....loads of them


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Yea I've heard of Ricardo before

Didn't you say you were up there in the top two ???


----------



## Jacko89 (Mar 4, 2009)

ash1981 said:


> Yea I've heard of Ricardo before
> 
> Didn't you say you were up there in the top two ???


Heard of Ricardo.......the guy is incredible!! Me...top two....yeah in being a useless pr*ck


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Nice.

Won't be coming to you for advice then

Lol


----------



## Jacko89 (Mar 4, 2009)

ash1981 said:


> Nice.
> 
> Won't be coming to you for advice then
> 
> Lol


Sweet, that will save us both some time then.


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Naaaa

I'm coming onto your team


----------



## Jacko89 (Mar 4, 2009)

Delts and arms.

Really good workout again, gym was nice and quiet too. ****ing hot though. Wore a vest in the gym for the first time since prep and was surprised at how fat I'm not across the top. Veins in delts and across chest. Don't get me wrong, still covered nicely in lard but less than I thought.

Plate Loaded press - 10x 60kg, 9.5x 60kg

Lat Raises - 10x 15kg, 10 x15kg

Rear Delt Rows - 10x 17.5kg, 10x 17.5kg

OH Tri Ext - 10x 30kg, 10x 30kg

Cable Pressdown - 10x No.10, 10x No.10

Dips - 10x BW +10kg, 10x BW +10kg

M/C Preacher - 10x 62.5, 8x 62.5

DB Curl - 10x 12.5kg, 10x 12.5kg

Cable Curl - 10x No.7, 8.5x No.7

Ditched the bent laterals, I think they are ****, I've never really got on with them so swapped them for rear delts rows and it instantly hit the spot.

I'm really enjoying having to work back up the weights as I am really concentrating on form again. It's never been loose but now it's mega strict.

Ended up going for a walk with Lauren's dad and the dog. He wanted to show me this quarry, ended up walking 2 miles the wrong way.....then had to walk 2 miles back. So ended up being late for meal 4.

Going to up my TURBO to just over a scoop on Wednesday, losing it's effects now. Actually thinking about it. I might take a break from it for the rest of this week and see how it goes next week, might help.

Need to get Lauren back training with me, she seems to be struggling with motivation, plus her gym sounds like ****. Need to make her cry during workouts again


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

I find rear delts really hard to hit all the time


----------



## Jacko89 (Mar 4, 2009)

**** me! Moved legs to today and chest+back to Thursday as we are heading down to Dorset Friday evening for the weekend. Totally ****ed now. Holding back still now and really struggling to get PWO meal in. This heat + high rep week + increased working sets = bleurgh

Standing Calf Raises - 3 sets of 20x No.6

Seated Calf Raise - 3 sets of 20x 17.5kg

Leg Ext - 20x No.12, 20x No.12, 14x No.12 RPx4 RPx2

Leg Press - 3 sets of 20x 125kg

Hack Squat - 3 sets of 15x 40kg

Lying Ham Curl - 3 sets of 20x No.3

GHR - 3 sets of 20x BW

Nearly spewed after first set of GHR. Struggling like mad with the hack squat after leg press but **** me do they hit the spot. I don't think I have ever trained as well as I am right now. Keep this up and I might make an impact on stage one day 

Oh, nearly passed out going up the stairs just now. Crazy.


----------



## Jacko89 (Mar 4, 2009)

Slack at updating this journal. I have a bigger following on TM so end up spending more time on there.

Everything is going well though. Changing all the time. Due to go back on within the next few weeks or so. Really excited for that but changing so rapidly still atm with no meds in me I'm happy as hell. Best 2 things I ever done for my physique is hire @Pscarb and get to a decent BB gym


----------



## Jacko89 (Mar 4, 2009)

Haven't updated again in a couple of weeks.

Everything is going well though. Still training well, got a new program through from Paul, going well on it, still working some of it out.

Weight is going up each week still. Loving it!


----------



## Jacko89 (Mar 4, 2009)

It's been nearly a month since I updated again.

As usual everything is still going really well. Weight is pretty much at the highest it has been and without doubt the highest it has been at this level of condition, I'm by no means lean but certainly not fat.

Due to go back on cycle next week hopefully if bits turn up. Doubt I will discuss cycle openly on here.

Training is going well and I am well into the new routine.

Most probably will update in a months time with some kind of weight update lol.


----------

